# Pegylated Hgh (one injection per week)



## ProFIT (Feb 18, 2013)

Saw this posted on PM. Thought it was interesting.

* PEGYLATED HGH 

Multiple doses of pegylated long-acting growth hormone are well tolerated in healthy male volunteers and possess a potential once-weekly treatment profile.*

 Rasmussen MH, et al. Show al Clin Endocrinol (Oxf). 2010 Dec;73(6):769-76. doi: 10.1111/j.1365-2265.2010.03863.x Global Development, Novo Nordisk A/S, Novo Allé, Bagsvaerd, Denmark [email protected] 

*Abstract 

OBJECTIVES:*

 Recombinant human growth hormone (rhGH) replacement therapy n children and adults currently requires daily subcutaneous injections for several years or lifelong. The current study examined safety tolerability, pharmacokinetic and pharmacodynamic response parameters after single and multiple doses of a long-acting rhGH preparation 

*DESIGN:* 

Randomized, double-blinded, placebo-controlled, multiple-dose, dose- escalating (0·02, 0·04, 0·08 and 0·16 mg protein/kg), sequential dose group trial 

*SUBJECTS:* 

Forty adult Japanese healthy male volunteers (a 20-45; body mass ndex: 18·0-27·0 kg/m(2)). Five groups (n = 8) were randomized to receive multiple doses of NNC126-0083 (n = 6) or placebo (n = 2) 

*METHODS: *

NNC126-0083 compared with placebo. Blood samples for the assessment of pharmacokinetics (PK) and pharmacodynamics response [insulin-like growth factor I (IGF-I) and IGF binding protein 3 (IGFBP-3)] wer taken after multiple ascending doses. ascending doses. 

*RESULTS: *

NNC126-0083 was well tolerated and not associated with any local injection-site reactions or lipoatrophy. Following administration, NNC126-0083 levels increased rapidly and remained elevated for several day returning to baseline before each weekly njection. Steady-state PK was achieved after the third dosing. A more than dose- proportional exposure was observed at the highest NNC126-0083 dose (0·16 mg prote kg). A strong dose-dependent pharmacodynamic response in circulating concentrations of both IGF-I and IGFBP-3 compared with placebo (P < 0·0001) was observed during the administration of al doses CONCLUSIONS: NNC126-0083 in healthy male volunteers ndicates that NNC126-0083 has the potentia for an efficacious, well-tolerated, once-weekly rhGH compound in the treatment of GH deficiency 

*PEGYLATED HGH IS THE 191AA SEQUENCE OF HGH WITH A POLY ETHYL GLYCOL MOLECULE BONDED TO IT TO INCREASE THE ACTIVE LIFE TO ONE WEEK.*


----------



## jm425 (Feb 18, 2013)

JJB posted this on promuscle.  It's a very interesting concept and once a week injections would be very convenient.  However, since it's new, I can only imagine how more more expensive it would be compared to regular rhgh.


----------



## vintagemuscle (Feb 18, 2013)

I may be wrong but I vaguely remember a similar product some years ago that was reported  to have a week to 10 day release period. However from my recollection the release was not at all even.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Mar 15, 2013)

Any updates on this?

Is it avaliable to us?


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 15, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> Any updates on this?
> 
> Is it avaliable to us?



I wish... extended release Rips


----------



## LuKiFeR (Mar 15, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> I wish... extended release Rips



Yea...no shit!

Hey ...hwd your cjc w/dac research go?


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 15, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> Yea...no shit!
> 
> Hey ...hwd your cjc w/dac research go?



Very well. Very happy with results. This is actually the last week. Its an awesome alternative if you cannot afford gh.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 16, 2013)

Whats  a typical cycle dudcki.? .I get confused on peps real quick. Thanks bro.. and or point me where to look.


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 16, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Whats  a typical cycle dudcki.? .I get confused on peps real quick. Thanks bro.. and or point me where to look.



The cjc-1295 w/dac research I did was 1 vial (2mg) a week for 20 weeks. That's a typical amount between 2mgs-4mgs a week. It raised test subjects igf-1 levels over 80 points at the 2mg a week dose.


----------

